# Spa therapist job



## Fatimara (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

Dear citizens, residents, and business owners; please.
I am a qualified and passionate spa beauty therapist with some 8 years of work experience and i love it with my heart.
I do most popular treatments from massages to facials in a stunning and professional manner.
Please help me find a job in Australia, I posted an Ad on Australia Gumtree but didn't go live, i suspect because of not providing a local phone no. for I am residing in South Africa.
I also tried some local recruitment agencies with no success.
At this stage i am prepared to pay for the visa and travel cost.
Is just difficult to apply while still abroad.

Waiting for your reply.

Regards,
Fatima


----------



## Tiff (Dec 14, 2016)

I may help you. There are requesting some qualified to get insurance.


----------

